# HELP! What to feed a newborn pigeon!



## misspigeon

i have a newborn in my incubator, and have no idea what to feed it or where to get the food. how long after it hatches do i need to wait to feed it, and what can i feed it in the meantime, while i'm waiting on food to keep it alive?!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Misspigeon, 

May I ask why you have a newborn pigeon in an incubator and you haven't done research until now? I'm not trying to be rude here but if you knew this was coming up, you should have been more prepared. Is this a pet's egg or....?

You need a baby bird formula such as Kaytee Exact, Hagens breeding mash, Lafabers etc. You should be able to find one of these at a pet store.


----------



## Pidgey

Uhh... Brad?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16290

Misspigeon:

That type of product can be gotten at various pet stores but here's a link for Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula with a Store Locator link down at the bottom:

http://www.kaytee.com/products/companion_birds/?pid=47511&aid=11&pcid=1

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo

Here is a link to advice on handfeeding a baby pigeon from day one.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

Cynthia


----------



## Vasp

It's difficult to hand feed a baby pigeon or dove by tube, especially for the unexperienced. I recommend using a simpler, safer method, in which the baby has to eat the food by itself, as the baby would naturally have to. No, don't just throw seeds in there! But take a large, 10ml syringe (perhaps smaller, depending on the baby's size), and cut part of a balloon out. Cut the end off the syringe (The part with the tiny tube on the end) and fit the piece of balloon on it and make a tiny slit in it, big enough for the baby's beak, but not entire head. Use an elastic band to keep the balloon on. Fill up the syringe with properly warmed formula (100-105 degrees, I've been told; but I'd say 100-102 is much safer -- oh, and check with a thermometer), and fit the baby's beak in there. Don't fill up the whole syringe, because if the baby gets food in its nostrils, it may aspirate. Make sure the baby is exhibiting signs of wanting to be fed. You can use your fingers to rub at its beak and push on the sides gently to encourage this. Once it's peeping and "pecking" (nuzzling) at your fingers or at least trying to fit its head between any little gap or hole it can find, stick its small, begging beak into the slit. Use the pump on the syringe to move the food to the end of the beak and let the baby gobble and suck at its food without letting formula get into the nostrils. In addition to this feeding method, you may want to try using a baby nipple. Take a baby nipple and cut it accordingly to make sure it's about the right size for the baby. The baby, no matter what self-feeding method you're using, should have enough room to open its beak wide enough to eat the food properly. Otherwise, there's a bigger chance of aspiration. Fill up the portion of the nipple you're using with properly warmed formula and stick the baby's beak in, yet again making sure no formula gets into the nostrils. If the baby will only eat when pressure is on its beak, use the upper part of the nipple (closer to the head of the baby) to squeeze the top of the nipple against its beak gently. Make sure this doesn't cause any food to get in the baby's nostrils, once again. Especially at this time, the formula will be very dilute, and may be aspirated extremely easily. In the "balloon syringe" method, it's especially important to remove the baby's head after a few sips to allow it to catch its breath and swallow. Once you're sure it is breathing properly and has swallowed all of its food down, you may repeat this. Make sure not to let is tiny crop overfill - the crop should feel soft and squishy, sort of like a not completely filled water balloon. It's quite simple to understand the crop using that explanation.

Newborns especially require heat. For now, use a heating pad set on low, and use a thermometer to check the temperature. If you want a cheap, but accurate brooder, buy an aquarium heater. They are usually quite cheap - 15 dollars being average. Then fill up a quite large tuberware container with water and stick the heater in it (don't completely submerse it unless it's submersable, of course). Then take a smaller, but not too small container and stick it in the other one, make sure that the water reaches at least a quarter up the side of this container. You may want to put a lid on this container (making sure it's ventilated properly), or at least make sure the sides are high enough so that the baby can't jump out into the water. Then you can adjust the aquarium heater accordingly until you get the proper temperature. This is what is referred to as the "water brooder". It gives good humidity to prevent newborns and even older babies from drying out (especially important in song birds, so use it with any rescues), and the heater is thermostat controlled, so switches on and off to regulate a pretty even temperature. Unlike with other heating elements, it will hardly vary according to the temperature in your room, and if it does, it won't vary to the extremes - so you can wake up to a lively baby, not chilled or over heated (both are VERY critical for all neonates, especially newborns).

If you any more questions, ask away. It's a difficult, demanding thing to dive into. I myself will be nursing two babies in a couple of days (they have not hatched yet), but I have done it before. I have taken much thought about this, and am going to be using a crop milk substitute (called MacMilk), feeding around the clock for the first week, or at least as needed (even in the night), because I will do whatever in the world is best for the babies that I am physically capable of. I've also set up one of these water brooders... Anyway, good luck with this baby...Do not blame yourself if you fail.

PS: You may want to use a gram scale to weigh the baby every day at the same time when its crop is empty. For example, if you feed it every 2 hours until 12 o-clock AM and then wake up at 6AM and begin feeding again, weigh the baby at 6AM. The baby should gain weight each day. Sudden weight loss indicates a problem. Also, if you suddenly hear a clicking noise when the baby breathes (hold it up to your ear and listen regularly), you can safely say it has aspiration pneumonia. This is a rather fatal infection that needs medical attention ASAP. Antibiotic therapy is necessary - and while you're giving antibiotics, be sure to add some probiotics (live bacteria in organic yogurt is a good idea), and even digestive enzymes (like pancreatin at the health food store) to the baby's diet. A good thing to add is BeneBac for birds and reptiles, which may be found at a pet store.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Pidgey said:


> Uhh... Brad?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16290


Hi Pidgey, 

I read your reply and reference to Misspigeon's previous postings...I had already done the same. The fact still remains, why did Misspigeon leave things to the last minute? We do not know whether or not her birds incubated this egg to term or not. If they did, then why did she remove the egg and want to attempt a hand rearing. If the parents didn't finish the incubation process, then that also means that this person was given plenty of time to look for help and to research alternative rearing strategies instead of waiting until the baby was hatched.

Miss pigeon, you have a lot of hard work ahead of you and you'd better be prepared if it's not already too late


----------



## Feefo

> I recommend using a simpler, safer method, in which the baby has to eat the food by itself, as the baby would naturally have to. No, don't just throw seeds in there! But take a large, 10ml syringe (perhaps smaller, depending on the baby's size), and cut part of a balloon out.


Here are photos of the syringe and balloon method ..using a cohesive bandage instead of a balloon, but you get the picture!

I have never used it on a hatchling, but Karen demostrated using it on Maddie, she was a few days old and as far as I remember appears at the bottomof the album.

http://community.webshots.com/album/165797594SYYRWL

Cynthia


----------



## misspigeon

My pigeons have never shown any sign really of breeding, i have incubated an egg before, but it had nothing in it. granted, i SHOULD have done research then, but i was a new bird owner who was very excited. the egg that just hatched i honestly didn't think would have anything in it either, but i couldn't stand my pigeons just eating it, like they had been the rest--- your right i should have done research before-- but i really don't need you to tell me something i already know-- and it will be me who will have to deal with the trauma of losing a pigeon not you-- so please, help me find out what i need to know-- don't ridicule 
Thank you for those of you who have wrote me with what i need to know


----------



## karla

Hi misspigeon:
Don't worry about your newborn everything will be fine, just follow every step
cyro51,and Vasp ,told you. I had a similar problem like you and now my pigeon is almost 2 months now  
About Pigeonpal2002 is an experience person , always helpful and concern about animals, and good heart person, I think he was concern about your newborn pigeon that's all  
I know for sure you are a very loving person just by reading your post , and the newborn will do just fine.
Karla


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hello MissPigeon,

No one was ridiculing you, really....but Brad was right to say what he said, if only as a warning to other people who think it might be interesting to try to hatch eggs without being prepared for the outcome. Believe me, you're not the only one.....there are classrooms all over the country who think it might be "fun" and "educational" to incubate and hatch baby chicks and/or ducklings without ever giving a thought to what happens once they hatch! Most of the poor babies wind up dieing because no one thought to find out what and how they eat and the few that survive are usually dumped in a local park to "live free," without ever being taught how to fend for themselves. It's unbelievable.

Anyway, in your case, what's done is done. Here is some info that I hope will be helpful to you....you really need to get some nutrition in that baby ASAP if you haven't already.

On the opening page here, you will find a "Resource" section of the forum...if you click on it, you will find many threads that may help answer your questions....a few that you should check out in particular are:

"Various Methods to Feed Young Squabs"
"Hand feeding baby pigeons from day one"
"MacMilk - Crop Milk Substitute"
"Pictures Of Tube Feeding"

Also, check out this thread too:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13601
in reference to Orphan Birds.

Good luck....I hope the baby makes it.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather

misspigeon said:


> My pigeons have never shown any sign really of breeding, i have incubated an egg before, but it had nothing in it. granted, i SHOULD have done research then, but i was a new bird owner who was very excited.
> *the egg that just hatched i honestly didn't think would have anything in it either, but i couldn't stand my pigeons just eating it, like they had been the rest---*


You made reference to the above (underlined) in your original thread as well.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16290, post #12.

I can't imagine what might have happened, but pigeons don't eat their eggs *or* young. 

Cindy


----------



## Vasp

Egg eaters. A common problem in poultry, as well.


----------



## Whitefeather

Vasp said:


> Egg eaters. A common problem in poultry, as well.


Not familiar with the poultry community.  

There have been situations where baby pigeons have been pecked, sometimes severely, for whatever reason, but pigeons don't *eat* their eggs or contents. 

Cindy


----------



## Vasp

I think they can eat their eggs, especially if this is what's happening.
It may also just be a strange aggressive disorder in the pigeon(s). Is it the male pigeon who pecks at the eggs? In parrots, this sometimes happens. The male will see the eggs and peck at them. The male and female therefore had to be separated, and another male was put in to help foster the babies with the mother. Those were cockatiels, and I'm not sure if pigeons would exhibit any of these behaviors, especially in accepting a foster parent.


----------



## DebiTOP

*Not always the human's fault*

My pigeon hatched an egg last night and she didn't feed the baby at all during the day today. I am using a small (tuberculin) syringe to feed the baby, but I am still trying to figure out why Mom isn't doing this. It's her first hatched egg. She sat on it for about 19 days.

Any ideas?

Debi


----------



## luannerene

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Pidgey,
> 
> I read your reply and reference to Misspigeon's previous postings...I had already done the same. The fact still remains, why did Misspigeon leave things to the last minute? We do not know whether or not her birds incubated this egg to term or not. If they did, then why did she remove the egg and want to attempt a hand rearing. If the parents didn't finish the incubation process, then that also means that this person was given plenty of time to look for help and to research alternative rearing strategies instead of waiting until the baby was hatched.
> 
> Miss pigeon, you have a lot of hard work ahead of you and you'd better be prepared if it's not already too late


*I came upon your response to this members request for advice and I realize its an older thread but the nature of my response to you isnt time sensitive and would be best considered from now on. Its really awesome you responded to this members request for advice. In a busy world less and less people take the time and attention as you did. That having been said wouldnt it be a better use of that awesome time and attention you give to share your knowledge and experience in the words you write or say to someone. your concerns are a valueable bit of information to share as well. Things to keep an eye out for- things you ve run into - If you read your response you ll find you took the time to respond but nothing in your response even tells of your experience and knowledge. Nothing you said eased a concern, shared a helpful hint, or did any good for that matter - not even for the baby bird or future baby birds someone may turn to this thread for advice on. This world is a better place for people like you who do take the time - im only suggesting you make the most of it- otherwise your time may be better spent not saying anything at all. thanks for reading , luanne *


----------



## adz_k187

luannerene said:


> *I came upon your response to this members request for advice and I realize its an older thread but the nature of my response to you isnt time sensitive and would be best considered from now on. Its really awesome you responded to this members request for advice. In a busy world less and less people take the time and attention as you did. That having been said wouldnt it be a better use of that awesome time and attention you give to share your knowledge and experience in the words you write or say to someone. your concerns are a valueable bit of information to share as well. Things to keep an eye out for- things you ve run into - If you read your response you ll find you took the time to respond but nothing in your response even tells of your experience and knowledge. Nothing you said eased a concern, shared a helpful hint, or did any good for that matter - not even for the baby bird or future baby birds someone may turn to this thread for advice on. This world is a better place for people like you who do take the time - im only suggesting you make the most of it- otherwise your time may be better spent not saying anything at all. thanks for reading , luanne *


Amen to that


----------

